# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > Improvements - Code and Formula saving

## Speshul

I am not sure how easily this could be integrated with the VBulliten forum package, but here's my idea...

For posts which contain the [CODE] / [FORMULA] tags, would it be possible to create new sections of each users Profile or CP to show a list of posts made with these tags?

This would be useful for when someone wants to find specific formulas or code snippets they have written for the forum, or would give other members a way to look through all of the formulas and code written by another user. 

It would also encourage the use of these tags for all members, since they would only get 'saved' in this list if the tags are used.

See screenshot for a visual of what I am talking about.  These would be in addition to the "Find latest posts" and "find latest threads" links.

findlatest.PNG

----------


## Tony Valko

> It would also encourage the use of these tags for all members



Personally, I hate the [formula] [formula] tags and will never use them. If the forum owner makes them mandatory (like the code tags) then I'll just find another forum to participate in.

I don't want to have to scroll to see the formula.

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Also when you use formula/code tags then the non members can't see the solution formula/code until and unless they become a member here...

----------


## arlu1201

The formula tags will not be made mandatory.

----------


## Tony Valko

Glad to hear that!

 :Cool:

----------

